# Paint Spraying



## jiffyman

First topic in here......

Right, I have always resprayed bits if cars using aerosols, BUT I think it is about time I took the plunge and went to the compressor route....

Now, I know I will need a compressr with an air receiver, and also a gun too so here are a couple of questions.

Would one of those small compessor/spray gun kits be ok?

I know i will use primer etc, but when it comes to the paint what do I need??

I've heard about hardeners etc for the paint, and then a possibility of top clear coats etc etc....

Could anyone point me in the right direction??

The first job I would be planning would be the cab ob the Jiffy...

Would this be a better option for me, or should I just stick to cans???

(thinking of a cost saving exercise for the future..))

Any information will be greatfully received!

Cheers


----------



## gnscloz

hi 
i,m bodyshop owner, dont know where to start...
honest advice would be to perhaps prep it yourself, and get a commercial bodyshop to blow it over, huge difference from aerosol to spray gun.
cost of compressor kit which would have to be a min output of 15cfm, paints etc most cost effectiveness would be to pay for it to be done. if you still going to go at it yourself and have specific questions i,ll happily answer them 

mark


----------



## Chausson

Hi
I have to agree with Mark, as a previous painter it's a lot more involved than just getting a can of spray paint, a compressor alone will cost you a grand or more then a good quality gun well, this is a personal thing take your pick anything from [cheap] 50 quid and up, the list goes on.

Ron


----------



## jiffyman

So, its probalby best to head out and carry on with the aerosols then?

I have got a good finish in the past with them, but thought that one of those compressor kits would be a good place to start.... having never looked into it I wouldn't know though!

cheers for replies so far


----------



## gaspode

The previous posters are right I'm afraid jiffyman, you may be able to kit yourself out for a couple of hundred quid but you'll only cause heartache for yourself by trying to do the job with no experience and cheap kit. The finish you get will be little better than the aerosol jobs.

My advice would be to go to a good auto paint factor and ask them to mix aerosols for you, you'll be amazed at how much better they'll be than the consumer stuff you buy from Halfords or similar places. They'll also advise you about which primers are best and how to prepare the surfaces.


----------



## jiffyman

Thanks for that gaspode, I will enquire about prices tomorrow.

I remember doing a door on a 4x4 i had once, noly used Halfords stuff, only thing was by the time I wet n dry'd it, then cutting compound etc, it looked better that the rest of the car!! Lol!!

Do you know if they can do bigger aerosols than those at Halfords etc, say 500 ml??


----------



## gnscloz

hi the professional motor factors make the aerosols with proper paint all be it over thinned not sure on sizes, they cover better than the halfords type but because of the rel poor coverage need to get panels prepped ultra smooth finishing off the prep with p1000 wet or dry or at push on solid non mettallic colour can use p800, prob got is build one coat of 2k paint is equivelant to 20 + coats of aerosol.


----------



## jiffyman

I have always used 800 or finer, mainly 1000...

I'll ask whilst I am out and about tomorrow I think, 

Cheers for your help again,


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

If you do all the prep work, you should find a bodyshop that will blow it over for a few hundred quid. Aersol paint job will always look rough as rats and won't last very long. If you are doing a cab, then you will probably be spending a few hundred anyway! My advice would be prep it, and get someone to blow it over for you! Nothing looks worse than a poor paint job, can make the difference between it looking like a nice truck for it's age, and a load of junk that shouldn't be on the road! If you have put all that work in, you want to be proud of it not ashamed!


----------



## jiffyman

Hello Rainbow Chaser, have you seen the sixe/state of my 'van anyways?? Lol!! :lol: :lol:

http://www.jiffyregister.fotopic.net/c1669136.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi jiffyman,

At the risk of getting lynched, have you considered brush painting, don't laugh, there is a paint called Tekaloid, and they have been making automotive paint especially for brushing for aeons, I think Valspar also used to do automotive paint, you do need a fairly dust free place to paint.

I have used it in the past, and it does a good job if you follow the instructions, you need to use their primer and a good quality brush, not B&Q rubbish, it's not cheap paint, but a lot cheaper than spray painting kit, or getting it done professionally, it's what used to be called coach enamel.

Search google with *"using tekaloid"* there's some useful hints from users.

you'll find a lot of restorers use it for cars, bikes, as they have complete control over finish, masking doesn't need to be so fussy as you're applying the paint slowly, for larger areas you use a sponge radiator roller, then brush out, these people take a lot of care in their restorations, they wouldn't use rubbish to paint their pride and joy.

Hope that helps you.

Kev.


----------



## gnscloz

jiffy you have clearly worked your nuts off you and the van deserve a good lick of paint, do estimate on what its going to cost doing it your way then get round all the small local bodyshops, you may be surprised at some of quotes i,m lucky still very busy but reps tell me some bodyshops he,s going into are desperate nothing on at all, they,ll be happy to cover some of there wages, have been like that myself in the past


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I agree with gnscloz,

Get some prices as you would with any job, do your research first, my earlier advice is just an alternative to spray, and gives excellent results, if used with patience, as a bonus, if you scratch the paint in a minor bump, you can re paint it your self.

Kev


----------



## maddie

Hi jiffyman, While I agree with the others (a lot more expert than me ) :lol: 
you can buy a compressor and kit for around £70 from the likes of netto / aldi or about £100 from b&q.This ill do a decent job :lol: 8O and let you play / practice  
Whilst preparing your van and letting someone blow it over for you, they will only spray over what you give them :lol: if your preparation is no good then your paint finish will be no good 8O 
Another thing I found out was that by spraying on Hammerite smooth paint it gives a very good finish,a lot better than the paint from the factors but with very limited colours.You can also thin it out 50 / 50 with thinners and use a 4 ins roller for the rear !!! it gives a slightly dimpled finish but on a older van looks good :lol: Warming the paint and your garage will help with the finish  
I must admit that it takes quite a bit of practice to get a perfect finish :lol: but a very passable one comes quickly plus you have the gear to play around with :lol: 
terry


----------



## jiffyman

Cheers for that.

I'm going to do the cab first, but will do the rear eventually as previous owners have left patchy bits with grey filler etc in it!

I always warm up the paint first, even in cans, to help thin it...


I dont know when I will do this yet as I am away in the van in May, and still have to put the jigsaw back together yet!!! :lol:


----------



## Chausson

Hi jiffy

Please don't go down the road that Maddie suggests you WILL be wasting money, when spraying you have to work to the volume of your air receiver, I have the largest single phase compressor available and believe me it struggles to handle any work that is to large ie repaint of a small car, I did the front end of my Ladys smart car in Lamborgine orange, [looks nice] but what I am saying is it handled that rather well but a total respray is another thing. Also painting a door is okish [not for me]with a can but a whole cab is totally another issue. As has been said, do the prep work yourself to reduce the cost then ask a local shop to blow it over BUT don't scream at them if it does not look good because of the prep work it will shine ok [should] if they any good.
If as I think you will do, you will paint it yourself, looking at the shop you are in, there will be huge amounts of dust floating around.

Ron


----------



## pneumatician

*Spraying*

I think most of the previous advice is sound. Aerosols really are out although I do use them on Model Aeroplanes and odd jobs.

I cant claim to have Marks experience but I had to do a fair bit of spraying when I flogged the kit. I also have a fair selection of guns etc in the work shop.
If you have an air compressor of less than 15 CFM FAD (cubic feet per minute/ Free air Delivery, most small machines are sold on piston displacement which can be double FAD ) then you can't use a good bodyshop gun they use about 14CFM dependant of course on nozzle selection.
Your option then is to use a small gun and break the vehicle into small parts Ie Bonnet, Door etc. Problem is they may in different lights look different. I used to have a video on Laquer spraying to show this effect, use a slightly different technique on the door to the bonnet and it shows.
Tekaloid if you have the patience and time is fantastic stuff for that old fashioned coach built finish. I used to use it years ago on motorbikes.

As a last point most vehicled use a twin pack now which is pretty deadly without the protective gear.

Steve


----------



## Chausson

As a last point most vehicled use a twin pack now which is pretty deadly without the protective gear.

Steve

The system used today is water based and is of a slightly different technique, the materials you refer to are being phased out because of the health issues with it.

Ron


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Get some emulsion and a yard brush mate, no one will be able to tell it's not a professional job :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Kev.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

It is unusual! All the more reason to do a good job! Did i just notice that you were in Devon? If not where are you based?


----------



## jiffyman

Yeah, I am in South Devon...

I've been to a few auto factors and they now dont make up the cans due to the new paint laws etc.... so gloss and a roller it is then!! PMSL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I think I will wait until I get the van back together and on the road, MOT'd etc...

The girlfriend wants to redo the inside of the cab with new upholstery/material etc, so think I will delay that until after I have resprayed it, whichever way that is...

As its only Mini Based, its not too big, plus once the doors and the front end are unbolted there isnt much left to be honest!! Lol!!


----------



## gnscloz

dont go down hammerite view. words of caution professional paint does not like synthetic paint ie tekaloid or accrylic ie aerosol. it reacts to it so a quick £400.00 blow over can double if its putting diy work right. first thing on any vehicle people see is the paintwork., done right covers a multitude of sins.


----------



## jiffyman

No amount of layers of paint could cover my sins...... :roll: 

Erm, oh, you meant on the bodywork!! Lol!!

I wouldnt have gone down the Hammer/smoothrite route, as I have chosen the colour I want and done a test on one of the rear side covers, as I have decided to do those the same colour too...

Hasn't come out too bad though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tekaloid shouldn't react to any other paint, unless it has recently been applied, as the solvents should have all been driven off by now.

As for reactions, I don't recall anyone mentioning panel wipe and then re-wipe immediately before applying paint of any kind, otherwise, you could have the best painting gear in the world and it would look awful, if you do spray, make sure the water trap is empty too.

I am not a painter by trade but I have painted a few cars, bikes, and vans.

Kev.


----------



## jiffyman

Cheers for all the tips guys...

as you can see by my site, the last vehicle I did spray was this......

http://www.jiffyregister.fotopic.net/c1294506.html

Did it out the back on the house on a couple of hot sunny winless days, didnt come out too bad......

As i have said though, i am just getting information at present to check out my options, once its on the road I will take it to a couple of body shops to get some quotes too


----------



## gnscloz

what i am saying is tekkaloid is a synthtic paint that even when it appears dry is still soft underneath so for arguments sake should you get a run or a scratch or cock it up its almost impossible to overcoat it with tekkaloid 2 pack or celly because as its soft ubderneath the thinners out of the new paint reacts with the softened up old paint. other than that you cant flat and polish synthetic paint its primary use years ago was for commercial work not a much loved motorhome


----------



## pneumatician

*Spraying*

Tempis Fujit as does technology. Ive been retired to long. As I recall waterbased paints were just being introduced into the car plants when I retired. 
The Tecaloid I used to use was I believe an Enamel but I am going back about 30 years.

I took our two tone van to a spray shop to seek advice because the grey panels keep chalking it looks a mess and have to be cut back.
He reckons this is because it is Cellulose paint and should be resprayed with a "Twin Pack". He also suggested that if I did it myself with aN Acrylic it could't be cut back or blemishes cut out.

Was he bull shining me to get the business or what.

Steve


----------



## gnscloz

cellulose is a single pack paint you have no choice but keep cutting back if you want it to shine and not fade 2 pack is as per factory put on and leave remains shiny most motors these days are basecoat and clear so dont fade. plus 2 pack is extrewmely high build so covers sins more

mark


----------



## WSandME

Here's an alternative approach:

Earlex Low-pressure, High-volume Spray kit

(Shop around, may find it cheaper)

I've had a low-pressure, high-volume outfit for over 20 years. If this is similar to mine, it's definitely NOT a toy - it really does a pretty good job*

The benefits are:

Low Sprayback
Low Noise
Good Controlability (I've used it to spray vehicles, and to do air-brush like work)
Continuous operation - doesn't rely on receiver size
Cheap - if it doesn't work out for you, not such a big disaster.
Compact

Downsides
Can't use power tools
Can't inflate tyres


----------



## maddie

:lol: I have been there and got the tee shirt 8O :lol: 
synthetic paint is a nice easy option as opposed to to celly. :lol: 
In my past I have tried to paint over syn. with celly,with QUICK dry undercoat and all sorts of other suggestions :lol: all to no avail, it proved easier to strip to bare metal. :lol: If you read my post it was a suggestion for other things plus if Jiffy buys the compressor he can blow up his tyres :lol: At 1 1/2 hp and 50 ltr tank it will be up to the job of a steady spray paint even if it struggles to work a sander  :lol: 
terry
BTW my own is a twin cyl 2 1/2 hp with a 100 ltr tank and copes easy with my requirements :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

gnscloz said:


> what i am saying is tekkaloid is a synthtic paint that even when it appears dry is still soft underneath so for arguments sake should you get a run or a scratch or cock it up its almost impossible to overcoat it with tekkaloid 2 pack or celly because as its soft ubderneath the thinners out of the new paint reacts with the softened up old paint. other than that you cant flat and polish synthetic paint its primary use years ago was for commercial work not a much loved motorhome


Good points, but I was meaning the new Tekaloid should not react with the previous paint, assuming it's the original.

Kev.


----------



## Chausson

*Re: Spraying*



pneumatician said:


> Tempis Fujit as does technology. Ive been retired to long. As I recall waterbased paints were just being introduced into the car plants when I retired.
> The Tecaloid I used to use was I believe an Enamel but I am going back about 30 years.
> 
> I took our two tone van to a spray shop to seek advice because the grey panels keep chalking it looks a mess and have to be cut back.
> He reckons this is because it is Cellulose paint and should be resprayed with a "Twin Pack". He also suggested that if I did it myself with aN Acrylic it could't be cut back or blemishes cut out.
> 
> Was he bull shining me to get the business or what.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

He was giving you the bucket load of bull sh=t, just think back a few years when you could buy a car in any colour as long as it was black, that was cellulose it was /is fantastic paint to use very forgiving if you cocked up there was no big issue to sort it. If it's chalky paint to me that sounds like a rubbish synthetic or it's a cellulose that wants a real good polish job sorted.

My experience with synthetic was quite extensive, as said previously it was used for the commercial market. When I had to do any work on a vehicle that was coated with synthetic was to firstly and obviously flat with as high grade paper as possible then leave the surface to heal for a few days, then use a sealer suitable for the job, then two pack primer get that on give it a good flat finishing it with 800, on with the colour and lacqour if needed, following day knock it back with 1000 rubbed together with soap then a good mop result a gorgeous flat paint and a shine to clean your teeth in.

Ron


----------



## jiffyman

Mine isnt original as ALL Jiffys were orange GRP, so this will have been resprayed sometime, but what with who knows!!

It will be sanded and prepped etc...

Keep the information coming though, reading with interest, thank you


----------



## dragabed

*paint spraying*

have a look on SBMC site some good paint info


----------



## jiffyman

I have decided to go down the aerosol route for now, as I have sprayed the side panels and as I can lay most of the items flats, the finish is quite good.

I have removed the doors and front end today and taken them home to spray up.

I will keep you updated in my other thread... 

Cheers again though fro all your contributions and tips,


----------



## 117056

Hi Jiffyman,
A pity I didn't come across this thread before you wasted your money on spray cans!!
A few posts back, you said something like 'oh well its back to the roller and gloss...' and you laughed!
Well... take a look at this: http://wiki.80-90.co.uk/index.php/Bodywork_and_Glass_Roller_painting
Read it all... read it carefully and follow the instructions to the letter and I can virtually guarantee you'll never look at an aerosol can again! Probably not a spray gun either!
Kind regards
D


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's nice to see good old fashioned painting, the results aren't too shabby either.

Kev.


----------

